# Ultracast....



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2021)

What is this BS (my apologies) with Ultracast not shipping to the UK? I don't see it in the list of countries.....🤨🤔


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 18, 2021)

They might as well not ship in Canada. The shipping was equal to the order. Odd that it does say International. Maybe they've heard about your stash and don't want to be responsible

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2021)

Got a e-mail; from Ultracast back in late December, explaining why they have to cease shipping to the UK.
Due to the "Brexit" changes, companies outside of the UK, such as Ultracast now have to calculate, and collect any taxes (eg VAT ) and duties at source, in other words, they have to get these fees and then re-claim / repay or whatever, meaning they have to do the "donkey work" themselves and then sort things out - this includes the tax on shipping , imposed by UK Govt, which was part of any fees (in addition to a standard Royal Mail "handling charge", aka daylight robbery ) which a UK recipient had to pay before receiving the goods.
Consequently, small "cottage industry" outfits such as Ultracast, can not afford the time, effort and added cost of doing this.
Thank you, bl**dy Brexit !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 18, 2021)

Not just Ultracast. Belcher Bits and others. Belcher Bits sales and VAT

" _I regret having to make this change to my business, as up 'til now, I have had a lot of business from the UK. However, the new policy on VAT collection at source (i.e by me, on behalf of the UK government) would have meant a tremendous burden in administration costs for these sales, would have required that I (as a Canadian) register with the VAT in the UK and give the same department the authority to audit my records. Using eBay instead means they (who already are VAT registered and set up for international tax collection) look after all this. The real loser in all this is the UK consumer. My prices on my eBay site are higher to cover the eBay fees, and UK consumers end up paying VAT on the full declared value AND on shipping, which never happened before. Furthermore, the old GBP 15.00 lower limit on orders (where many of my sets fell under) no longer exists; you folks will have to pay VAT on everything.

I'm not sure of the reasons for this change. It is released as a consequence of Brexit, but it also appears like a simple money grab by your government, getting a foreign company to do a UK job at no cost to yourself. It may also be a ham-handed attempt to force foreign sellers to stop dealing with UK customers directly, and instead sell their products through UK distributors. Whatever the thinking (or lack thereof) behind these new rules, the real losers will be UK modellers. Some foreign suppliers will find workarounds, but many will simply stop selling to the UK at all. 

Mike Belcher, Belcher Bits"_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2021)

Well said by Mike, who I have dealt with in the past, and sums it up well.
Without getting "political" this ****ing Brexit thing hasn't been thought though properly by our ( UK ) Govt, who seem to have concentrated too much on "cutting the strings" with the EU for better or for worse ( time will tell I guess ), and then, at the last minute, suddenly realising that countries never in the EU will be affected.
Solution ?
"Oh, ah ... hmmm. Well Minister, never mind about all that, we'll just let "Johnny Foreigner" sort it out for us, and it won't cost us a Penny !"
Stupid Tw**s !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 21, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Well said by Mike, who I have dealt with in the past, and sums it up well.
> Without getting "political" this ****ing Brexit thing hasn't been thought though properly by our ( UK ) Govt, who seem to have concentrated too much on "cutting the strings" with the EU for better or for worse ( time will tell I guess ), and then, at the last minute, suddenly realising that countries never in the EU will be affected.
> Solution ?
> "Oh, ah ... hmmm. Well Minister, never mind about all that, we'll just let "Johnny Foreigner" sort it out for us, and it won't cost us a Penny !"
> Stupid Tw**s !!!


Well, you guys voted for it...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2021)

Personally, I was "on the fence". 
I didn't get to vote, as I was unable to get to the Polling station, but whatever, I felt that a better "deal" should have been negotiated, allowing us ( UK ) to stay in the EU, but have some of the "benefits" that other nations seemed to have, perhaps more..... er.... "advantageous", compared to us.
That said, I don't really give a ****, as whatever I think, or do, will make b*gger all difference to the outcome - but I do think that the effects for trade/travel etc outside of the EU "connection" should have been thought through properly, especially as our Govt and the EU "officials" had more than two years to sort things out, not including "extensions".
But of course, all Politicians are so because they'd be bl**dy useless at anything else - run a country, they' struggle to run a bath !!!
(NOTE :- the above is not meant as a Political statement, and I don't have a "Political bone" in my body, just airing my view on this subject. )

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

